# Timber or pvc Sash Windows.Suppliers and costs??



## DeKi (6 Dec 2011)

Hi there,
Desperately need advice..Am putting in 22 new windows to a new built + part refurb. Ideally I would like timber but it is not proving budget friendly so I may just do timber at the front and pvc at side and rear. My main objectives are :

*1.Aesthetically pleasing*
*2.Good quality*

_Not_ overly concerned about u values etc

*My Q's are:*
*1. Who are the best companies to go to for a quote?*
*2. Who are the best value?*

If anyone has been through this and can offer any advice I would be very grateful.
I want a good job and a good product but at a reasonable price!

Many thanks!


----------



## bess (28 Jan 2012)

Hi DeKi, I'm afraid I don't have any information- was just beginning to research this for a self build in Galway city. Did you have any luck with finding answers yourself that you could share?


----------



## johnstown (10 Sep 2012)

Deki,

Did you make a choice after?

I am in the same position.  What company, wood or PVC etc?

Thanks


----------

